
Digital Ocean droplets manager for OS X  - Deivuh
http://davidhsiehlo.com/blog/2014/04/27/digitalocean-droplets-manager-OSX/
======
tlrobinson
Neat. I'd love something like this that supported all the major cloud
providers (perhaps via libcloud
[https://libcloud.apache.org/](https://libcloud.apache.org/))

~~~
andrewchilds
It's doesn't have a UI, but I wrote a command line tool called Overcast that
lets you create/manage/destroy/reboot DigitalOcean and Linode VMs. Support for
AWS is on the roadmap.
[http://andrewchilds.github.io/overcast](http://andrewchilds.github.io/overcast)

    
    
        # Create a new Ubuntu 14.04 instance on DigitalOcean
        $ overcast digitalocean create db_01 --cluster db
    
        # Create a new Ubuntu 14.04 instance on Linode
        $ overcast linode create db_02 --cluster db
    
        # Configure both instances in parallel
        $ overcast run db install/core install/redis --parallel
        $ overcast expose db 22 6379 --parallel
    
        # Interact with both instances at once over SSH
        $ overcast ssh db
    
        # Reboot, snapshot, destroy, etc
        $ overcast digitalocean snapshot db_01 db_01_snapshot
        $ overcast digitalocean reboot db_01
        $ overcast linode destroy db_02

------
bananas
Neat but do people really play with their VMs often enough for things like
this to have value. I rarely touch any once they're up.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Its less "often" and more "convenient". If you need to make a chance, reboot,
shutdown, etc, is it easier to open your browser, login to DO, find the
droplet, etc? Or two clicks in the menubar?

~~~
rschmitty
Can't imagine not trying to login to the server and doing some investigation
before just doing a blind reboot

I agree with parent, and prefer this
[http://fitztrev.github.io/shuttle/](http://fitztrev.github.io/shuttle/)

Best of both worlds (and works with all hosts) only thing you lose is the 1
click reboot/shutdown

~~~
toomuchtodo
I use shuttle (all of our infrastructure is AWS); excellent recommendation.

And you would be surprised how often blind reboots happen (sometimes you don't
get to make the call).

Disclaimer: DevOps/Sysadmin.

~~~
rschmitty
Hopefully you aren't taking calls from the Sales Guy telling you to reboot
blind
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU)
:P

~~~
toomuchtodo
Classic!

------
Greenisus
This is very cool. I made the Rackspace and Slicehost apps back in the day and
I always wanted to make a tool like this to manage Rackspace servers.
Unfortunately I never got around to it.

------
davidivins
"This application requires OS X 10.9 or later". Looks awesome though. I'd
definitely use it if it ever gets 10.8.5 support.

~~~
mattnewton
Just curious- what issues are keeping you from upgrading?

~~~
loisaidasam
(Personally knowing very little about OS X development...)

Are there 10.9-specific features at work here preventing it from being
10.8.5-compatible? I also haven't upgraded yet.

------
oatmealsnap
Thanks! Was wondering who would make this first.

------
thehodge
Hmm we've got 130+ droplets and it seems to only fetch the details of the
first one with that quantity

------
gurujust1n
Nice! I saw the one for Ubuntu and thinking we needed one for Mac, thanks
again!

~~~
if_by_whisky
What's the Ubuntu version?

~~~
yefim
Here it is: [http://blog.andrewsomething.com/2014/04/25/digitalocean-
indi...](http://blog.andrewsomething.com/2014/04/25/digitalocean-indicator-
release/)

------
orsenthil
First things first. What is a droplet and why do I need that?

